# Black Market Gambler



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a bad looking horse, actually. Appears the slightest, teensiest bit cowed int he back hooves, is a little bum high with a very sharp slope to his croupe but has nice big hindquarters. Legs look good.
Nice horse


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very steep croup, straightish shoulder, small hoof for the body, and is that ringbone on on his right front? Slightly calf-kneed, too. Looks like an old bulldog QH.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

A little bit butt-high, but he's got balance and looks athletic. A steep, straight shoulder angle with straight legs and short cannon bones. It might be just the photos, but I think he's a bit toed- out in his back legs. I'm not very good at this, I can't really give a good and no-doubts-I'm-correct analysis, but I think overall he's a good looking horse, a very nice example of an old fashioned working quarter horse- type. And I like his movement- Once again, very old fashioned quarter horse!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Very steep croup, straightish shoulder, small hoof for the body, and is that ringbone on on his right front? Slightly calf-kneed, too. Looks like an old bulldog QH.


He got in a fight with a Belgian this summer and that was the result, there isn't heat or anything, and doesn't seem to bother him (referring to his front right). He definitely fits his new name. LOL.



soenjer55 said:


> A little bit butt-high, but he's got balance and looks athletic. A steep, straight shoulder angle with straight legs and short cannon bones. It might be just the photos, but I think he's a bit toed- out in his back legs. I'm not very good at this, I can't really give a good and no-doubts-I'm-correct analysis, but I think overall he's a good looking horse, a very nice example of an old fashioned working quarter horse- type. And I like his movement- Once again, very old fashioned quarter horse!


He acts like one too! He's very shy and baby like, and if a horse could be monotone he is! LOL. Even when he's having fun in the arena he keeps it controlled. 



lilruffian said:


> Not a bad looking horse, actually. Appears the slightest, teensiest bit cowed int he back hooves, is a little bum high with a very sharp slope to his croupe but has nice big hindquarters. Legs look good.
> Nice horse


He's for sale. :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This horse has the kindest, wisiest eye I have seen in a long time. I bet he has a big heart.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I really like the looks of him! Very handsome. I would definitely consider owning him myself!

Sure, in an ideal world I would like him to have a bit heavier bone and feet, but that is hard to find in Quarter Horses nowadays.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sticking with the butt high, cow hocked and flat withers. I take it back when I said he was downhill in those bad photos on your other thread. I don't think his hooves are too small for his body. He just needs to lose some weight!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

waresbear said:


> This horse has the kindest, wisiest eye I have seen in a long time. I bet he has a big heart.


He's a bit shy and dominant right now but I think he does! 



redape49 said:


> He just needs to lose some weight!


He is quite the chunk; when he runs its like a ripple effect. :rofl:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Everything Bubba said I would say.. BUT he looks balanced... and has substance. I like his LOOK.. (he actually has what I call "the look" and that is a good thing.. like a very USEFUL horse that will take care of his rider). His feet seem small and narrow and that is a concern. His whithers are there.. just set back a bit.. something seems a bit odd in the area of his whithers (maybe a bit of hatchet neck from injury?).

I rode a horse that looked just like this when I was a kid. He never changed in his look or soundness. He fox hunted, low level 3 day evented, jumped bravely and was a good lesson horse. He as really USED and he lived to be well into his 30's and still being used. 

I realize this boy is a QH.. but the horse he reminds me of was a Hackney. 

How much they asking?


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hopefully he does take care of his rider, because what I've heard from his owner is that he likes to buck so he doesn't have to work. LOL.

If your talking about the hoof then it could be the way they are cut because the farrier he had wasn't very good. Or if your talking about his bones it could be because he's so fat. LOL. Not making excuses because he's not my horse, and I don't really care but that's why I think his feet look so small.. I could be wrong. 

His withers might have been broken before the guy that owns him now got him, that's why they look so funky. I have a thread up of close up pictures if you want to see them closer.

When this guy first arrived I let him out in the arena and there was a small 18inch cross rail up and he wasn't really paying attention where he was going and before he noticed there was a jump it was too late and he had to go over it.. he has (for a tank that he is) a nice jump.  (you saying the 3 day event thing reminded me of it LOL)

No idea.. someone else asked me that too. I think he said something around 1000 but I could be wrong. He said his price would go up with training so I'm guessing it wasn't too expensive. The awesome thing is though if I like him I can keep him free of charge.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BROKE his wither? How?


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't know, but you can tell he did something to it just by looking at it because its so weird. LOL.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I knew mare who broke her withers by flipping over backwards. Totally flattened them out.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think his happened when he got into a fight with a Belgian, but you never know. I has a bad injury on his hoof from it (bumped out and missing hair; doesn't bother him though).


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

SRCM16 said:


> As some of you may know I'm training my hay dealer's gelding in trade of hay.  He's been trained WP for a few months, but that was when he first got him as a three year old (he's now nine). He hasn't been worked much since then, and didn't get worked at all this year. He's trying to sell Magnum (that's his new barn name ^.^) but he's gotten into the habit of bucking when you first get on so he doesn't have to get worked. His owner says I can train him for whatever I want, for as long as I want (unless he gets sold). I was thinking all around local show horse (play day events, EQ, and trails) because that is what is selling well in my area right now; he may even get shown low levels at state barrel racing events also depending how well he goes. He can be registered but where he's nine that is a lot of money to register a gelding that is only going to be competing locally.
> 
> He's quite chunky right now but hopefully he'll look completely different in the spring/summer time!
> 
> ...


These pics show some contradictions, even though you have supplied lots of pics to get a good confo analysis. The first thing I saw when I lookd was the small feet. He's got a bulldog type QH build, but does not have the feet and bone to back it up. I DO like the short cannons though and that his front legs and back legs match up with the knees and hocks, but he needs a more substantial base....his feet. In the first pic he looks to have a nice short back, but in another pic...it looked longer and weak. Hence the contradition. I mean, there are things I like from the wither back. The shoulder, neck and head don't match and don't show balance. He has a very well developed muscle UNDER his neck where it should not be and he is steep shouldered. I'd like to see a tad longer croup, because he does have some depth in his hip overall, but the shorter steeper croup does not balance out. Again, a lack of balance throughout.


----------

